# bike wheel light review - blinky, 3xAAA, spoke lights



## wle (Aug 15, 2017)

bike wheel light review - blinky, 3xAAA, spoke lights
====




1. they gave me a sample to review, but that will not affect this review


2. they are bright, there are 3 on modes - steady, slow flash and fast flash. they are bright enough to be seen at night, not enough for day time


3. battery life is pretty much what they claimed, about 20 hours with normal batteries (though you are talking 6 batteries for 2 wheels, i recommend rechargeables).


4. installation is easy. it would be hard to move to another bike though, once you install, it is a hassle to remove and put on another bike.


5. they will fit any size bike wheel. if the wheel is smaller the lights will overlap but that just makes that section brighter, which is OK.


6. the wires are solid copper. that makes them fragile. they might break if you try to move to another wheel too many times, like 3 or 4 times. they are strong enough when protected by the wheel and spokes but if you move them you will be bending them and they will not stand up to that.


7. i cannot verify that they are waterproof. i suspect this is not really true. parts of the design look like water could get in and ruin them. probably OK for splashing and showers, not for daily heavy rain or going through streams of water.


8. i found the switching on and off very inconvenient. it would be better to have motion-activated automatic switching. switches may be on the bottom of the wheel - you always have to look for it, then it is on the other side of the wheel. .. always an annoyance.


that's it.
ok for the price.
some good features, and some shortcuts taken, due to low price.


this is the amazon link, though they are unavailable.
there are many similar products, though i could not say which of those, are identical to this one.
probably a lot. 
not an affiliate link



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SV29F0A/?tag=cpf0b6-20
*Moderator Edit*
_Sanitized link to remove keyword tagging

-Alaric D_


----------

